#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Coating in Petroleum storage tank

## sumon emam

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Coating in Petroleum storage tank

----------


## Enilson1967

Sim, aqui no Brasil a Petrobras especifica normas para pintura de tanques internas e externas  ( N1201). Se necessitar, envio por email.
Sds,

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 652 2nd Ed. Dec. 1997 - Lining of Aboveground Petroleum Storage Tank Bottoms.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumon emam

Dear Nabilia
thanks for ur reply. but i have the mentioned code. i am interested about the coating used inside and outside of the shell and roof.

----------


## sumon emam

Enilson1967
pls send it to mail: hossain.emam@gmail.com

----------


## gabyto

> Sim, aqui no Brasil a Petrobras especifica normas para pintura de tanques internas e externas  ( N1201). Se necessitar, envio por email.
> Sds,



Enilson, podr&#237;a enviarme una copia, por favor. Gracias. (Could you send me a copy, please. Thank you.)
gabrielcolmont@hotmail.com

----------


## Khayyam

Dear Sumon
What is your stored product ?  I have a some system for painting system of storage tank internal and external surface ? and what is your choice paint brande ( Jotun international or hempel etc...)

----------


## sumon emam

We have lot of products like kerosene, aviation fuel, mineral turpentine, diesel, furnace oil, naphtha, special boiling point solvent, motor spirit (gasoline) etc. There is also crude oil tank. Basically I want to know the selection procedure of paint or coating and is there any relation with combustible and flammable liquid storage tank with coating. We have experience of using Jotun products.

----------


## gabyto

> Sim, aqui no Brasil a Petrobras especifica normas para pintura de tanques internas e externas  ( N1201). Se necessitar, envio por email.
> Sds,



Favor enviar una copia a gabrielcolmont@hotmail.com. Gracias Enilson

----------


## Burung Terbang

for more standard may be you can visit this site _http://www.2old33.com/_

----------


## Nabilia

Tank_Linings_for_Chemical_Process_Industries
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks

See More: Article: Coating in Petroleum storage tank

----------


## Jiminy Cricket

The above reference "Tank_Linings_for_Chemical_Process_Industries" is unlikely to be suitable for fuel as it is for rubber linings.  Petrol, diesel and Jet A-1 (kerosene) storage tanks, if to be lined are lined with an epoxy coating, and Jotun will make one.  The epoxy should not (a) deteriorate in contact with petroleum fuels; and (b) affect the fuel that is being stored.  The paint manufacturer should state this on his data sheet.  In the case of Jet A-1 it is usual to ask the paint manufacturer of evidence that the internal coating has been tested and approved by a major international oil company.  Sometimes it says this on the data sheets.

Externally the coating is different, (one of the reasons being that epoxy deteriorates in sunlight.

Often petrol and diesel storage tanks are not lined at all on the inside, but can be.  Often the floor only with the first 500 mm up the wall only is lined.  For Jet A-1 the floor at least should be lined.  Lining allows the corrosion allowance to be reduced or a situation that is borderline according to API 653 to be arrested.

External coating is traditionally a three coat system, namely inorganic zinc / epoxy / polyurethane (acrylic modified).  The inorganic zinc is suited to a shop applied system (needs abrasive blast preparation, can require moisture to cure), and so epoxy zinc can be substituted instead.  The epoxy can have a miscellaneous filler, or MIO (micaceous iron oxide) or glass flake, depending on the weather exposure and price.  MIO can also be the top coat (even though epoxy), if a grey colour is acceptable).  Another alternative is to have a polysiloxane system (polysiloxane can be epoxy modified - PPG brand, or acrylic modified - International brand).  A left field is a water bourne inorganic zinc and overcoat with water bourne acrylic (requires blast surface to start with).  With the polysiloxane versus traditional urethane, the polysiloxane is more expensive, but the manufacturer may be able to design a two coat system rather than three coat system, saving labour.  Coating choice may depend on coating application method, eg blast versus roller, encapsulating the tank to capture spray drift and/or quick drying selection.

If the tanks have an existing external coating on them and sound coating is to remain, then the answer may be different.

Manufacturers can be Jotun, International, PPG, for example.

Jiminy

----------


## marcant622

Enilson, podrias enviarme una copia, por favor. Gracias
marcant622@yahoo.com. Gracias Ednilson

----------

